# No folly growth between CD9 and CD10 - natuaral cycle



## ktkbb (Nov 25, 2013)

So, this is my first cycle, and I tend to over think, but...

I had what felt like ovulation pains on the end of the day CD8 and then had high fertility result on the monitor the next morning. They decided to bring me in for my CD10 u/s a day early and found one folly at 14mm. They told me to keep my CD10 appointment so we could check for growth. So I went in this morning, but it's still at 14mm. Also, I'm not doing any stimulation as my FSH is already off the charts. 

So, my worry is that I did ovulate on CD8 and the folly that's left is just hanging out, being useless, and not producing me an egg. Or would the folly have already collapsed if I O'd? Anyone have any relevant experience? I'm concerned I'll have to cancel the cycle. 

Feel free to point out that I'm crazy and need to calm down.


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello I'm not 100% about you ovulating but wanted to know how you got on in the end!?   X


----------



## ktkbb (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Lovingwoman,
Thanks for asking. I WAS being crazy and needed to calm down.  The u/s was able to confirm that I hadn't ovulated. I upped my protein for a couple of days and had a perfect 18mm follie the next time I went for monitoring. I'm now 6dpiui. One thing they did tell me that may be of use for others is that the OPKs are not always reliable for women my age or with my numbers (37; FSH 22; AMH 0.2)


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

That's brilliant!!! Did u have iui before ovulation or slightly after? X hope your feeling ok xxx


----------

